# Starting a company in Thailand



## Alex71 (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear all,

Later this year, I may start a Limited Company in Thailand.

During my research, I have noted many of the difficulties in doing so but any objective comments and advice would be welcome.

I have seen the many organisation sites offering advice and services and note that of course its best to deal with it all when I arrive, approaching some of the organisations when there etc. 

As said, any advice would be welcome but I'm confused about the question of proofed capital; how much, how proofed etc and any additional contacts be them lawyers or accountants etc that are known to and are believed to be trusted by any of you lovely people would be helpful.

Thanks, Alex


----------

